# Diablo III



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2012)

Diablo III just had it's first open beta last weekend and I'm wondering if any of you are going to pick this game up? I am SO excited for this game to come out on May 15th!! My favorite character is the witch doctor. All of his attacks are ****in awesome looking. Summon dogs, Flaming bats, all types of crazy ****. Anyway, who's getting it?


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll be getting it for free, can't wait to play


----------



## SockHead (Apr 25, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> I'll be getting it for free, can't wait to play



HOW??? I think if I sell some stuff at the auction house I'll have enough to say I got it for free


----------



## Justin (Apr 25, 2012)

I have it pre-ordered. : D


----------



## Brad (Apr 25, 2012)

He's probably getting it for free the same way I am. Agree to pay for WoW for 12 months. Which I was going to do anyways. So. Yeah. But, yes I am getting it.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 25, 2012)

SockHead said:


> HOW??? I think if I sell some stuff at the auction house I'll have enough to say I got it for free



As Brad said, Warcraft Annual Pass


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Makes me sad that paladins didn't make it to this game. =/

But I'm leaning towards the monk.


----------



## Brad (Apr 26, 2012)

I played Monk in the beta. That's what I'm playing.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2012)

Just got my copy in the mail! ............ retrieving hero list. Dammit Blizzard one day you'll get your **** together on a game launch.


----------



## Jas0n (May 15, 2012)

Justin said:


> Just got my copy in the mail! ............ retrieving hero list. Dammit Blizzard one day you'll get your **** together on a game launch.



To be fair, there really isn't much they can do. It'd be completely stupid to spend god knows how much money expanding their bandwidth for the launch day of a game. It'd be the same for any other company with as big of a player base trying to log in all at once.


----------



## Nayyru (May 15, 2012)

=/ i've been trying to get in all day.. 

but yeah, i got mine for free as well with WoW Annual Pass


----------



## SockHead (May 15, 2012)

I got an hour of gameplay in around 4:30. Almost to the Skeleton King. It was fun while it lasted haha!


----------



## Kaiaa (May 15, 2012)

My boyfriend got it, I really wanted to play it too but I have a mac and if I play anymore games on it I'll fry it. He's been off and on today, servers keep going down.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2012)

Hey if anyone wants to play together my email is justins@gojustin.net for RealID and if you don't feel comfortable with that my Battletag is FearMyWrench#1302


----------



## Brad (May 15, 2012)

Played for a while this morning. Now I'm playing right now. You can add me at iamabelf@live.com


----------



## SockHead (May 15, 2012)

I don't know how to add people so everyone add me I'll be playing all night. GyaradosBlood@gmail.com SockHeadx4#1701


----------



## Brad (May 16, 2012)

Got to Act 2 last night. I'm level 15. I'm moving up in the world!


----------



## SockHead (May 16, 2012)

Brad said:


> Got to Act 2 last night. I'm level 15. I'm moving up in the world!



Yeah me too! Haven't started it yet though. If you do, can you go back to New Tristram?


----------



## Trundle (May 16, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/efw0N.png


----------



## Brad (May 17, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Yeah me too! Haven't started it yet though. If you do, can you go back to New Tristram?



No, you get a new city.


----------



## SockHead (May 17, 2012)

Brad said:


> No, you get a new city.



Gotchya. I'm on Act III now


----------



## Princess (May 17, 2012)

SMH CHRIS SMH


----------



## SockHead (May 18, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> SMH CHRIS SMH



lol why this game is fun hehe


----------



## Jas0n (May 18, 2012)

Still haven't had a chance to play, been so busy with work and urgh fml WANT TO PLAY DIABLO.


----------



## henhouse (May 20, 2012)

I finished Act III 2 days ago. It's a really enjoyable game thus far. Though, right before the game was released I wasn't too excited since my excitement and anticiation to play this game had unfortunately really drained over the 4-year wait since this game was announced. It really did take Blizzard an extremely long time to make this game, like most games they make. All-in-all the game is very fun so far. I am playing on multiplayer with all my friends so we're all rolling different classes and taking our time finding the lore, secret dungeons, etc. I will be sad when I finish Act IV.

The cinematics are by far the best I've seen in the industry


----------



## Princess (May 22, 2012)

SockHead said:


> lol why this game is fun hehe


----------

